# Need certain recipes



## RainstormZA (7/11/21)

Hi guys 

since my other half gave up smoking, is vaping one juice constantly and I need to mix a few different ones in rotation for him.

he dislikes dessert/sweet pastries, fruit on its own, all the sweet stuff but I feel that he’ll benefit from having something with either bourbon, whisky, and tobacco in it. 

He is currently vaping on my one recipe - Charlottes butterscotch mints which has the combination of cool mint, butterscotch, Jamaican rum, RY4 Double, sweet cream, WS23 and super sweet. It’s the only juice out of all my recipes that he prefers. So something with a similar profile. 

any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## GSM500 (7/11/21)

I recently mixed Nut Butter Crisp which is a sweetened peanut butter forward juice. Sweet with a savoury note I guess. I really enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (7/11/21)

Bourbon & nut custard

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23953#bourbon_nut_custard_by_ripstorm

Vaped it for quite some time an enjoyed it. Can leave out the sweetener.

Needs a bit of a steep to smooth out the bourbon. Not really an adv because it's a bit rich. But nice for a once in a while vape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/21)

Thanks guys for the suggestions, I’ll chat with him about those


----------

